# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Có Nên Mua Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Center Point

## ailopdiu

Có Nên Mua Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Center Point

Hotline 0912 986 686

Thông Tin :

Dự án Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Center Point được biết đến là sản phẩm tiếp theo của chủ đầu tư Hacinco – đơn vị có uy tín với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực xây dựng và kinh doanh. Dự kiến dự án Cầu Giấy Center Point được hoàn thiện và bàn giao cho khách vào năm 2018. Dù chưa chính thức phân phối ra thị trường, tuy nhiên từ tháng 2 năm 2017 thông tin về dự án này liên tục thu hút sự quan tâm của người mua nhà và làm khuấy đảo thị trường chung cư cao cấp quận Cầu Giấy.

Điểm mạnh đặc biệt khiến dự án trở thực sự nổi bật trong khu vực nhờ các trục giao thông tiếp cận tới dự án. Cư dân tương lại tại Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Center Point sẽ trở về nhà của mình bằng 3 trục đường hiện tại : Xuân Thủy – Cầu Giấy, Kim Mã, Láng, đường Bưởi, Trần Thái Tông v.v

Trục đường vàng Kim Mã – Cầu Giấy – Xuân Thủy được coi là khu vực trọng điểm phát triển kinh tế sầm uất và là tuyến phố chính đông đúc dân cư của quận Cầu Giấy. Bên cạnh đó, tại đây hình thành nên trung tâm chính trị - xã hội phía Tây thủ đô, tập trung nhiều trụ sở, cơ quan hành chính quan trọng. Hệ thống giáo dục, văn hóa khu vực hoàn thiện với đầy đủ trường học danh tiếng các cấp từ mầm non đến đại học. Ngoài các tiện ích nội khu như bể bơi, phòng sinh hoạt cộng đồng lớn, hệ thống nhà trẻ mẫu giáo, sân chơi ngoài trời… dự án còn hưởng sự đồng bộ hoàn hảo của hệ thống tiện ích, hạ tầng hiện đại có sẵn xung quanh. Những lợi thế đến từ hạ tầng cơ sở như vậy khiến tiềm năng gia tăng giá trị trong tương lai là rất lớn, nhất là quận Cầu Giấy hàng năm đón một lượng lớn người nước ngoài đến Hà Nội sinh sống, học tập và làm việc.

Khu vực trung tâm quận Cầu Giấy luôn được coi là "cục nam châm" của thị trường BĐS Hà Nội. Càng về cuối năm, khu vực này thêm sôi động bởi sự xuất hiện của dự án có sức hút đặc biệt ở vị trí, không gian sống và quy hoạch bài bản – dự án Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Center Point

Điểm qua thông tin trên thị trường có thể thấy, khu Cầu Giấy năm 2016 chứng kiến sự xuất hiện của một số dự án quy mô lớn Discovery Complex, FLC Twin Tower… Nguồn cung đa dạng này phần nào đáp ứng được nhu cầu tìm kiếm nơi an cư ngay trung tâm quận Cầu Giấy của khách hàng.

Đáng chú ý, trong danh mục công trình, dự án trong kế hoạch sử dụng đất năm 2016 của quận Cầu Giấy, xuất hiện dự án Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Center Point tại số 110 Cầu Giấy và đây được coi là vị trí vàng tại quận Cầu Giấy. Theo quy hoạch, dự án có 2 hướng view ra công viên Thủ Lệ và công viên Cầu Giấy cùng hồ điều hòa xanh mát.

Liên Hệ Với Chúng Tôi Để Nhận Thông Tin Mới Nhất Về Chung Cư Cầu Giấy Center Point :

Hotline 0912 986 686

----------

